# Non beagles?



## Ottenbad (May 16, 2020)

anyone use anything else besides beagles on rabbits?


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Back in the day i had a miniature Cocker beagle mix .She looked full black Cocker but was my best rabbit dog ever .She wasn't great on long runs but when run with beagles she would find most of the rabbits because she knew where to look .It was funny to see the beagles run over an area and she would stop and check a clump of grass and jump a rabbit .The beagles would then take up the chase it was a great combination .


----------



## Lindsey (Jan 22, 2000)

Hunted rabbits with an Australian Shepherd for a couple of years. She stayed nearby and poked her nose into brush. Rabbits would jump out and run. She couldn't scent chase very far. She would quickly sight chase a rabbit out of shooting range if she saw it before I did. We had a god time wandering in the fencerows and swamp edges. Killed a few rabbits but mostly enjoyed the time together outdoors.

Fur-Fish Gane magazine has a good article written by John Wlodyga about hunting with bassets in the August issue. John is a local guy here in S.E. Michigan. 

Any dog that will work with you off-leash can be a rabbit dog. You have to figure out how to hunt using whatever capabilities the dog has.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

I used a sight hound for years. He would catch maybe 30-40% of jumped rabbits. But it was always fun watching him chase. Easiest dog in the world to keep, naturally clean and very calm in the house.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Convinced a birdy Springer to chase a rabbit once.
It retrieved it after I shot it , but acted like something wasn't right when I had to tell it to" give it ".
We didn't pursue anymore bunnies....


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Ottenbad said:


> anyone use anything else besides beagles on rabbits?


There are several threads of Basset Hounds. Here is one.
Basset Hound pup starting on rabbits | Michigan Sportsman Forum (michigan-sportsman.com)


----------



## Mohl (Mar 28, 2021)

I have always used beagles, but an old friend had some sort of Jack Russel terrier mix and it did well with rabbits and squirrel. It was also excellent at blood tracking deer.


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

It would be quite a bit of chance to get a non hound with the intent to have it chase rabbits. Not that every hound gets good at it. jmo


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

My best rabbit dog was a beagle and cocker cross. She would run them all day long. Of course I never told her she wasn't a beagle.


----------



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

My two feet. You can circle them around if there is snow (especially snowshoe hares), just go slow and keep an eye out for movement.


----------



## vincke07 (Feb 17, 2012)

My old Brittany did a nice job on rabbits. He would point them in the brush much like he would on a pheasant.


----------



## LaurieBuster (Sep 8, 2021)

I knew someone who hunted with a jagd terrier he did hunt rabbits with it. If you look them up they are a versaitile hunting dog but they are a type of dog that has to hunt. Think of a game bred pit bull but in a 20 pound body.


----------

